# Beer Keg BBQ Grill



## rake60 (Aug 14, 2012)

My cousin had an old beer keg in his garage and decided to turn it into a BBQ grill.







That's kind of cool, but I'm thinking a beer keg has been defaced to the point where it 
can no longer dispense beer!

There is something  *WRONG* with *THAT!*  

Rick


----------



## Herbiev (Aug 14, 2012)

Great photo. Makes me hungry


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 15, 2012)

that can would have made a great forge or foundry.
Tin


----------



## Admin (Aug 21, 2012)

I like it! How's it holding up?


----------



## kf2qd (Aug 21, 2012)

Finally, a good use for for one of those kegs.


----------



## Admin (Aug 22, 2012)

I found a pony keg I'm going to try to convert to a portable grill. 

Do you have any production pics?


----------



## rake60 (Aug 28, 2012)

No production pics.

All they did was cut the keg in half with a reciprocating saw, smooth up the sharp edges
and bolt a couple hinges on it.

Rick


----------



## Admin (Aug 29, 2012)

How were the legs attached? 

My brother is a welder, I though about taking it to him.


----------



## Omnimill (Aug 29, 2012)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/1956284...-beer-makers-feeling-tapped-out/#.UD4_BGt5mSM

It's a real problem over here as well.


----------



## rake60 (Aug 29, 2012)

Austin said:


> How were the legs attached?
> 
> My brother is a welder, I though about taking it to him.



He bought that keg 20 years ago and finally decide to do something with it.

I'll have to ask him how he attached the legs.
The keg is thin stainless steel so it may be a challenge to weld.

I do know that bought the charcoal rack and grilling rack at the local WalMart.

Rick


----------



## kvom (Aug 29, 2012)

Given that SS is a poor heat conductor, it ought to be an advantage in a grill.


----------



## Admin (Aug 30, 2012)

rake60 said:


> He bought that keg 20 years ago and finally decide to do something with it.
> 
> I'll have to ask him how he attached the legs.
> The keg is thin stainless steel so it may be a challenge to weld.
> ...



I talked to him last night and he said that would be tough. It would be better to bolt them on. 

I'm taking it to him this weekend. We'll see what he comes up with.


----------

